# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  Πώς να επιλέξετε τον σωστό μικροελεγκτή;

## Hebe

Όταν αντιμετωπίζετε ένα πρόβλημα μηχανικής, πώς να επιλέξετε το σωστό MCU αποτελεσματικά και γρήγορα; Ποιες είναι οι κύριες σκέψεις; Ποιοι είναι οι πιο ευρέως χρησιμοποιούμενοι μικροελεγκτές στην αγορά;

----------


## mikemtb73

Www.hlektronika.gr 

Στάλθηκε από το FIG-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## klik

Νομιζω ειναι η πρωτη φορα που θεμα του howtofixit θα παει στο hlektronika.  :Mr. Green:  ολο το ανάποδο γίνεται

----------

mikemtb73 (02-12-20)

----------


## Hebe

TMS320F28069PZPQ

----------

